# Chauvet Intimidator™ Spot 250 vs. Irradiant lighting MECH 5



## lightingguy1 (May 19, 2010)

Hi Guys and girls!

I'm trying to decide whether I should get a chauvet intimidator spot 250, or an irradiant mech 5!

I like all of the features on the intimidator 250 except the 250w discharge lamp.

on the mech 5 I like the 575w discharge, but not the static prism and gobos. 

Which should I get?

My main usage will be outdoors competting with 3 500w par64's(front lights) and 4 10mm led cans(back lighting wash).

MY secondary usage will be in a theatre.
Competing with a bunch of 575w strand sl's


Don't worry about control- thanks a million!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NJLX (May 19, 2010)

Welcome to ControlBooth. I would recommend re-posting this in the Lighting forum, as most members don't regularly read the New Members forum.


----------



## len (May 19, 2010)

I would suggest contacting a local retailer and asking for a demo of a few moving lights at your venue. Some vendors will do that. I don't think either one of those will really be sufficient, especially for outdoors.


----------

